# HMS Dragon launch



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

http://gallery.me.com/gordonkbickerton#100286


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice video - what's the bow section seen near the end?


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Alistair94 said:


> Nice video - what's the bow section seen near the end?


I will take a guess and say that is the duncans bows


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Definitely another type 45. There are other bits of it lying beside the slipway. I'll see if I can get the RN number next time I'm down there.

This video is slightly better quality than the Youtube one.

http://gallery.me.com/gordonkbickerton#100286


----------

